# "ausführen" befehl für netzwerk ip



## do it (26. März 2003)

könnte mir jemand sagen wie ich in "ausführen" meine ip feststellen kann?


----------



## Gottox (26. März 2003)

über ausführen geht das schlecht... Ich würde mit der eingabeaufforderung arbeiten.
tipp einfach in die Konsole ipconfig + eingabe. Das was unter dem Namen deiner Netzwerkkarte steht gilt.


----------



## Tim C. (26. März 2003)

Es geht beides und ganz wichtig ist: Es ist abhängig von deinem Betriebssystem.

Wenn du *Windows2000 oder XP* hast dann ist es sicherlich sinnvoller die Konsole zu öffnen und ipconfig einzugeben, da die Konsole offen bleibt. Wenn man ipconfig unter ausführen angibt, dann wird sich die Konsole wieder schließen, bevor man etwas lesen konnte.

Wenn du ein Windows der älteren Generation hast, wie z.B. *Windows 95, 98 oder ME*, so musst du bei Start->ausführen winipcfg eingeben und ein kleines Tool öffnet sich, welches dir die IP anzeigt.


----------



## do it (26. März 2003)

Danke, klappt...
ich hab win 2000


----------

